
Sex-specific academic ability and attitude patterns in students across countries - Bostonian
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0160289620300313
======
Ozzie_osman
They say they can predict sex 69% of the time, and use that as evidence to
hypothesize that the differences between sexes aren't just cultural, they are
probably biological too.

Not agreeing or disagreeing with the biological differences part, but I do
think 69% seems pretty low to use as evidence for such a claim. Seems like
cultural forces and gender stereotypes could probably explain enough of that
difference.

------
Bostonian
Paper at
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/iq/2020-stoet.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/iq/2020-stoet.pdf)
.

